# Best Tool ever to have handy



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

Dewalt



beer anyone? :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

enjoy_incubus said:


> Dewalt
> 
> 
> 
> beer anyone? :cheers:


BFH.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

James said:


> BFH.



Craftsman ratcheting box wrenches! :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Factory Service Manual


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Maglite and a magnet! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

A bucket of steam! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

by far the best power tools on the market.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im getting a milwaukee rotary buffer for xmas hopefully


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

mmmm.... sawzall... I'd like to get one.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Factory Service Manual


AMEN TO THAT 

Followed closely to an air compressor and air tools.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Marlboro Cowboy killers and something you can destroy when you get pissed


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I alsmot forgot, a PINCH WELD adapter for your floor jack. Keeps you from denting the crap out of your pinch weld. It is also great because if you want to support your motor with a nice flat plate it is perfect. I have one that is rubber coated that has saved my ass numerous times.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Knowledge
2. Duct Tape


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Duct tape and zip ties


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wd40 and a dremel


konfuzion3 said:


> Craftsman ratcheting box wrenches! :thumbup:


i cant count how many times i wish i had a full set of metric sized ratcheting wrenches. it seems nissan made the car with everything just a mm to small to put a real ratchet any where!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> wd40 and a dremel
> 
> i cant count how many times i wish i had a full set of metric sized ratcheting wrenches. it seems nissan made the car with everything just a mm to small to put a real ratchet any where!



Mechanix gloves and some new cuss words! :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hate wearing gloves. I can't feel when bolts are cross threaded and I can't feel if I'm even sticking it in the hole...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

James said:


> Hate wearing gloves. I can't feel when bolts are cross threaded and I can't feel if I'm even sticking it in the hole...



They save from having bloody knuckles though! As far as sticking it in the hole, I can do it without lookin! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have a pair of fox gloves that i use than have leather palms so i can grab hot stuff like if im working around exhaust parts when they are still hot but i dont leave them on i only use them when needed


James said:


> Hate wearing gloves. I can't feel when bolts are cross threaded and I can't feel if I'm even sticking it in the hole...


thats true, a very time consuming mistake


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't use them for threading bolts, only for breaking nuts and bolts. I'm tired of bloody knuckles!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ...it seems nissan made the car with everything just a mm to small to put a real ratchet any where!



x2 brother x2........i love my air tools couldn't live without them


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I can tell we don't have too many experienced car audio installers here, why is everyone forgetting about the dremel tool and of course the king of all tools, the almighty glue gun.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A nice good brick.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> I can tell we don't have too many experienced car audio installers here, why is everyone forgetting about the dremel tool and of course the king of all tools, the almighty glue gun.


Hi, MECP certified, December 12, 2003.

And I think Wes might know a thing or two about audio... just a guess  .


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant stand glue guns, they always keep pissing glue after you have let go of the triger...............i burn my self................ and it never seems to hold what i need it too. if its not really porus it wont stick to it :thumbdwn: i say nay to glue guns and just go for the super glue


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hands down..... Breaker Bar!

and a close second would be blowtorch.
Can't fix cars without it!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I didn't s there were no experienced people, I said I can tell there aren't many. I've been MECP certified since 1994. I grew out of that once I had a family to support, didn't make enough money. Not saying it's not a good job, I loved doing it. Do you work for a big retailer or a small shop?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> Craftsman ratcheting box wrenches! :thumbup:



A-men


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

First repair I did on the Maxima......










Ummm, the best tool I own?
My Snap-On swivel-head ratchets.

runners-up would be my sawzall and welder.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> I didn't s there were no experienced people, I said I can tell there aren't many. I've been MECP certified since 1994. I grew out of that once I had a family to support, didn't make enough money. Not saying it's not a good job, I loved doing it. Do you work for a big retailer or a small shop?


Neither, any more. I used to work for a big retailer (Car Toys :thumbdwn: ), but getting laid off kinda killed that. I now spend my days installing Stongard transparent vehicle surface protection.

But anyway, this is off topic...

Another to add to my list would be my little Makita 9.2V drill. That little sucker will go through anything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OTC jack and an air compressor and a gun. Always come in handy.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

for running wires thru the firewall for car audio or general wiring this is one of my favorite tools-- sorry no picture just a link: http://www.matcotools.com/Catalog/photo.jsp?cat=2296&si=29679


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

just found out they make a larger version also :
http://www.matcotools.com/Catalog/photo.jsp?cat=2296&si=48152


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> for running wires thru the firewall for car audio or general wiring...


That just reminded me. A handy thing to have around is a roll of baling wire. I use it to: 
- pull wiring (push it through, put a loop in the end, loop the wires through, wrap with tape, pull the wires) 
- drag stuff out I drop in inaccessible places by cutting off a length and putting a hook on the end 
- hold up the suspension when required to save the flexible brake lines 
- as an emergency hose clamp (double wrap, pull and twist) 
- as a multimeter probe for connectors (use a small length and wrap it on the tip of the probe with pliers leaving a length sticking out) 
- ... 

One roll has lasted more then 10 years. Get it at a farm supply store. 

Lew


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Brains. Can't do jack without it.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Go to an Hot Import Nights type of show. You would be surprised how far some people try to get with oatmeal for brains and a credit card with a high limit.

I agree though, the best tool I can think of is your brain telling you when to say when (as in "I can't do this and make it look right, let me pay a pro to do it").


Juan




[email protected] said:


> Brains. Can't do jack without it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OldOneEye said:


> Go to an Hot Import Nights type of show. You would be surprised how far some people try to get with oatmeal for brains and a credit card with a high limit.
> 
> I agree though, the best tool I can think of is your brain telling you when to say when (as in "I can't do this and make it look right, let me pay a pro to do it").
> 
> ...


 I meant as far as working on your _own_ car.....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Car Ramps
Latex gloves
Rubber Mallet

and everything already mentioned 

:thumbup:


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> A nice good brick.


good stuff


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

OldOneEye said:


> I agree though, the best tool I can think of is your brain telling you when to say when (as in "I can't do this and make it look right, let me pay a pro to do it").
> 
> Juan


i tryed installing my amp with my power out working with flashlights.................and mr. danial's ...............i guess i need to go buy this tool :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no one has said wire snips or needle nose plyers yet...........i cant do anything with out needle nose plyers


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

band-aids... :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Magnet on a stick. saved my ass several times when I drop tiny bolts down spark plug holes.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Magnet on a stick. saved my ass several times when I drop tiny bolts down spark plug holes.


i love mine! i droped a bolt on top of my exhuats ( right after the manifold to the res)...............i wasnt even close to sticking my hand on that thing lol


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Makita grinder w/ cutoff wheel.
pry bar
creeper
orange hand cleaner(gojo)
bowl: for nuts and bolts
swivel(wobble) socket
small hands!(damn japanese cars!)
shop towels
drop light
wire strippers
zip ties (man's greatest invention!)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> bowl: for nuts and bolts


I use an egg carton. The 12 compartments come in very handy.

Lew


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

For the wish list.......... Triple-jointed fingers and arms.... Wouldnt that be nice for some of these cars??? :cheers:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

How about the powers of elastic man?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna revise what i said earlier

the Milwaukee 7/9 in. Dial Speed Control Polisher, 7 hours of work and 20 dollars in touch up paint saved me over 500 dollars today.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I use an egg carton. The 12 compartments come in very handy.
> 
> Lew


holy crap! i usely do stuff like this............but i have never thought of that thanks!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

A milk crate... :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Well all around i cant finish a project with one ultimate tool so i dont a most handy tool but the very first thing i got was a set of screw drivers of flat heads and philips. those are pretty handy.


Allen wrenches for audio. Ive used a lot.

And one of my fav is air compressor.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

cant forget about the cherry picker and a four wheeled dolly. saved my back.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coveralls!









Saves my jeans and shirts!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

12mm socket


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

skill , experience and patience


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

zippo lighter


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I think this was already mentioned but i like using latex "doctor" gloves










I dont like going places with black hands. these also let you handle nuts easier than thick leather gloves


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I like my huge assortment of random screws and bolts for that special time when you lose the orginal one.

Saves the trip to the hardware store.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, thats why my doctor uses them :thumbup:

i'd have to say a breaker bar, and a drill and tap for those stripped bolts/nuts


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Aaaaand the best tool to have handy? The right one.  Because the wrong tool will just cause more problems that need to be fixed. Tha rawght tewl fah teh rawght jawb , lawddy.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

closing this thread... I don't want any long post whoring threads and besides its too open ended a question to have any real answer.


----------

